# Damn cat



## Peregrine Falcon (10 August 2017)

Arrived just after midnight after popping out to bring in present (dead) of the feathered variety.  Husband removed said present before it made its way into eldest sons bedroom.  10 mins passed, bleeding thing comes back in with another one, alive this time, but only just.  It still managed to flutter on the carpet before being escorted off the premises.  Cat told to stop it!!!


----------



## texas (10 August 2017)

Damn kitten wee'd on the bed last night!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (10 August 2017)

You got away lightly, mine projectile vomited across the bed yesterday and of course it had soaked right through to the mattress before I found it.
Remind me, why do we have cats..?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (10 August 2017)

LittleBlackMule said:



			You got away lightly, mine projectile vomited across the bed yesterday and of course it had soaked right through to the mattress before I found it.
Remind me, why do we have cats..?
		
Click to expand...

My kitteh did the exact same thing yesterday morning with a hairball!  I had to wash the duvet cover, obvs (only washed it the day before), and the juice seeped through to the duvet so that went in the bin.  Luckily it was only a cheap summer one from Argos.  I was more worried about my Biba duvet cover but it washed nicely.  

Yes, why oh why do we have pets?!  Although just when you couldn't be more angry they do a chirp and a head bump and then its all fine again :-D


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2017)

When I was a child most people had cats that came in to be fed and then spent the rest of their day,  and night,  outside.  Now I know why! 

Alec.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (11 August 2017)

Seems to be a thing for cats puking on beds then! Both mine have done it lately of course they had to pick my one!

Anyone else now conditioned to hear that unmistakable sound of cat sick and wake up each time they are sick in the night?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			When I was a child most people had cats that came in to be fed and then spent the rest of their day,  and night,  outside.  Now I know why! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Dogs were kept outside in the "old days", and after reading that other thread where the person's dog ate the contents of the litter tray i know why


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Anyone else now conditioned to hear that unmistakable sound of cat sick and wake up each time they are sick in the night?
		
Click to expand...

And presumably those who aren't in-tune to the sound find out in the morning,  when they walk barefoot across the floor,  perhaps in the dark and have the residue squish up between their toes,  all lovely and cold! FFS!! 

Alec.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			And presumably those who aren't in-tune to the sound find out in the morning,  when they walk barefoot across the floor,  perhaps in the dark and have the residue squish up between their toes,  all lovely and cold! FFS!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Haha yes, its a dangerous walk from bed to light switch!


----------



## D66 (11 August 2017)

Along time ago, when I was a teenager, the family cat would come in the window in the early hours and crunch up her latest mouse/vole/shrew victim on the floor next to my bed.  In the morning I'd have to remember in time to avoid the stomach/bile thingy that she didn't eat as I leapt out of bed.


----------



## cobsarefab (11 August 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Seems to be a thing for cats puking on beds then! Both mine have done it lately of course they had to pick my one!

Anyone else now conditioned to hear that unmistakable sound of cat sick and wake up each time they are sick in the night?
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, I always sleep with my cat on the bed.


----------

